# discussion, why does the avant get a CEL when she drives it?



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

the last five times my fiance used the Audi (2.8 tip) it gets a CEL, i don't a have a Vag-com to check codes, but it usually clears in a few days. The only thing i can think of is the Tip's ecu doesn't like her slow driving, she even got pulled over last week by a statie who was tired of her driving under the speed limit. any thoughts?


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: discussion, why does the avant get a CEL when she drives it? (ironmule)*

Probably doesn't let it warm up and the o2s toss a code?


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: discussion, why does the avant get a CEL when she drives it? (ironmule)*

Well, I know that to pass emissions one has to complete a 60mph driving cycle after ECU reset but I don't think it would affect normal operation of vehicle.
It could be that you have one of the cats on its way out (efficiency is low) and her slow (cold) driving exacerbates the problem to the point where rear o2 sensor shows the cat as completely gone.
The ECU allows post cat O2 readings to be the same as pre cat only for a short amount of time after which it would throw the code if they are the same and vehicle is moving.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: discussion, why does the avant get a CEL when she drives it? (julex)*

i had the car scanned a while ago and low flow came up- time for new cats, but i also need to get it to pass emissions this month and i don't have time to replace them. unfortunately new cats almost value half of what the car is worth. any tricks to trick the ecu?


----------

